# 98%



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 14, 2007)

About halfway through the rehearsal last night when we were reprogramming positions for movers on an express someone knocked the grand master from 100% to 98%, so when the show was run today many of our positions were off a good bit.

Just a warning to those out there using the express for movers, disable the GM.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 14, 2007)

First off...that sucks!
Second off...why didn't you pull the GM back down to 98%?


----------



## Footer (Jul 14, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> First off...that sucks!
> Second off...why didn't you pull the GM back down to 98%?



that would be my solution. The fact that the GM affects movement of movers is just nuts to me, and one more reason why the express sucks for movers. The fact that one simple thing like that is not bypassed is beyond me.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jul 14, 2007)

Its quite simple. Its a conventional board that was not made to controll moving lights. They did make some very simple software additions that dont really help in the long run. But it is still a conventional board. 

That is why something so simple as the grand master can effect pan and tilt. 
 I rember getting yelled at for saying that 2 years ago.

JH


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 17, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> First off...that sucks!
> Second off...why didn't you pull the GM back down to 98%?



believe me I asked my op that, the reason is 75% of the programing was done at full.


----------



## NABster07 (Jul 17, 2007)

on an express, just make the channel not dependent of the GM. Just go to channel attributes, and make it independent. I do this with my house lights and rotators.


----------



## Jamie (Jul 20, 2007)

i've never had the GM effect my movers' positions on an express
did you just patch them as dimmers or did you use the actual moving light options of the console?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 24, 2007)

Jamie said:


> i've never had the GM effect my movers' positions on an express
> did you just patch them as dimmers or did you use the actual moving light options of the console?



they were patched as movers, here is the thing though, we used cheap movers so we had to make our own profiles and I assume my ME didn't bother to make the channels independent.


----------

